# Twiggs County Club looking for members



## Raybaby (May 20, 2018)

1096 acres located north of Highway 96 and west of Highway 23. Richland Creek, Savage Creek area. About 20 minutes from the Bonaire, Warner Robins area. Established club with deer, turkey , hogs, and bear. Approximately 17 to 19 members each year. Good road system and great rules. $825 per year. 1/4 acre campsite. No power or water. Pin in system. 3 openings at this time. Please see attached rules with my contact information. Call, Email, or Text.


----------



## Wcscott (May 22, 2018)

Is it possible to pay for turkey season hunts/rights? Grew up not far from the area.


----------



## delacroix (May 23, 2018)

How many memberships total? How far north of 96?


----------



## Raybaby (Jun 17, 2018)

delacroix said:


> How many memberships total? How far north of 96?


1 mile. 19 members


----------



## Raybaby (Jun 17, 2018)

Wcscott said:


> Is it possible to pay for turkey season hunts/rights? Grew up not far from the area.


Not at this time.


----------



## Dbishop2024 (Jul 20, 2018)

Still have openings?


----------



## PhilDesalvo (Jul 30, 2018)

My brother and I both are very interested. Hope you still have 2 slots available. Please send as much info as possible. I would love to come see it. Please send contact info to schedule something


----------



## Mcwrightllc (Aug 5, 2018)

Do you still have opening. ?


----------



## Kgb (Aug 18, 2018)

Live in Bonaire would like to join club call or tex 478 997 9513


----------



## Raybaby (Aug 23, 2018)

Wcscott said:


> Is it possible to pay for turkey season hunts/rights? Grew up not far from the area.


No.


----------



## Raybaby (Aug 23, 2018)

Dbishop2024 said:


> Still have openings?


I am sorry but we are full.


----------



## Raybaby (Aug 23, 2018)

Kgb said:


> Live in Bonaire would like to join club call or tex 478 997 9513


I am sorry but the club has filled


----------



## Raybaby (Aug 23, 2018)

Kgb said:


> Live in Bonaire would like to join club call or tex 478 997 9513


Iam sorry but we are full.


----------



## Haydenscott (Feb 4, 2019)

Raybaby said:


> 1096 acres located north of Highway 96 and west of Highway 23. Richland Creek, Savage Creek area. About 20 minutes from the Bonaire, Warner Robins area. Established club with deer, turkey , hogs, and bear. Approximately 17 to 19 members each year. Good road system and great rules. $825 per year. 1/4 acre campsite. No power or water. Pin in system. 3 openings at this time. Please see attached rules with my contact information. Call, Email, or Text.


Allow hog dogs?


----------



## Elloco1 (Feb 7, 2019)

Can you send coordinates please .can Google it thanks ......


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 8, 2019)

Raybaby has not been on here sence 11/29/18
Raybaby is you want this thread reopened PM me. 
Kmckinnie


----------

